# How do you repair this rear panel (interior)?



## vwcoupe (Mar 29, 2003)

My car was in an accident and the damage was poorly repaired. I'm in a process of installing sound damping sheets onto panels and for this particular panel needs to be patched up. Since the damage is not visible, I was thinking of doing it myself. The crack extends about 1.5 inch. What should I use to fix this? Fiberglass? Bondo? Thanks.


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: How do you repair this rear panel (interior)? (vwcoupe)*

Do it right. Have a body shop fix it, or hammer and dolly it back into better shape, and then weld it up yourself. Bondo will fall out of it, and fibreglass is just hoaky. 
Al


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: How do you repair this rear panel (Al Canuck)*

A patch will make a perfect spot for humidity to build up, rust and tons of fun!
Repair it properly, maybe just weld it and spray it properly!


----------

